# Lost German Shorthair in West Point



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

Dog was found

My sons dog was in West Point last night with a friend he was going to bring her back to him this morning. She was on a chain and slipped out of her collar. Attached is a picture. She is solid liver. He is up putting out flyers with the attached she loves people he really is upset and wants her back. Please contact him if you see or hear anything.

Thanks


----------

